# Ladder electrocution



## ducaticorse (Nov 9, 2011)

Roofers hit by live electrical wire in Bridgewater are Brockton residents - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise

I really have a hard time understanding how people can be so careless.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm surprised that the roofing does not have a worse rap then us when it comes to safety, they are about as good at pruning as they are at working safe.


----------



## b.carson (Nov 25, 2011)

ouch safety should always be the first priority. :msp_wink:


----------



## deevo (Nov 26, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Roofers hit by live electrical wire in Bridgewater are Brockton residents - Brockton, MA - The Enterprise
> 
> I really have a hard time understanding how people can be so careless.



Good work by the fire Dept reviving the one guy! Yeah you have to wonder sometimes!


----------

